# Looking for answers



## JennSpice291 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi everyone - I'm new to this whole marriage thing and found this site online. Looking to learn from others and find out what I can do better.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well have it ...ask some questions.

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome to TAM


----------

